# "Buy The Yard" BLUE



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Tagged a blue sat.5/30 had just put the [email protected] 7:15am was trying to decide what to put on fly line when rigger line started singing!! looked at bobby and told him to get in the chair!! He told me on the way out he never even sat in a fighting chair!! 1 1/2 hour later his first blue was tagged and released! caught on fifty wide fish was still feisty @ boat thats why pics arent the greatest ! morning started with a bang from there we shook one wahoo and one dolphin off @ boat and that was it!!

Sorry the wire guy is to big to see the fish:takephoto

to the 30-33 Grady White when someone tells you over the radio that they have fish on with a lot of line out!! Dont keep coming within 50 yds of them to be curious especially when you can see the fish jumping:banghead

first time with pics someone help me out!!


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

good job guys


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

here you go kev


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

nice blue fellas. water looks awesome.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

thanks josh is there any way to shrink my belly and "DUNLAPS" ?


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats-water looks great. :usaflag


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats Kevin! nice looking fish!


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

thanks wes, im waiting to hear your report it sounds like it was a rare site!!


----------



## Sir Reel (Jun 14, 2008)

Great Fish! Congratulations!


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

WTG Kevin. Y'all get a chance to use those new LED lights yet?


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

What was your size estimation? Looks like a good one.


----------



## Team Triple X (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats guys, glad somebody is able to keep the hooks in em.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

> *HighCotton (6/1/2009)*WTG Kevin. Y'all get a chance to use those new LED lights yet?


thanks,they looked good running out that morning


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

> *alexa041 (6/1/2009)*What was your size estimation? Looks like a good one.


he was a short fat fish prob 250-275lbs


----------

